# Need to host 100 Vista clients, what hardware to use?



## HorrorFreak (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

What sort of CPU and Mobo, Case and USP should I be looking at to host 100 clients running Windows Vista?

Some suggestions would really be appreciated.

Cheers,

HF.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

A good place to start would be the Dell Outlet store. Unbelievable bargains at times.

For Vista.....nothing less than a 2GHz processor and 2 GIGS of RAM.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Host them for what?


----------



## HorrorFreak (Apr 24, 2009)

I realize I did not word this well at all.

I need to create a Linux server and need to specialise the hardware needed to create the server. The server will be host to 100 clients running Windows Vista/7.

I need to make sure the server is capable of hosting the 100 clients and need to know what specific hardware the server would need to be able to handle this.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

What service are you looking to host?

Domain Services? Web Server? Mail Server?


----------



## HorrorFreak (Apr 24, 2009)

It's a domain server. Running SUSE 10.1 Linux Server.

I understand this should possibly be in the Linux section but I didn't receive and answers over there when I asked similar questions.

So yeah, it's a domain server to host 100 clients running Windows Vista/7.

I need to also explain and understand why such a server application can support 100 client connections running Windows Vista/7. More specifically the protocols I'm guessing.

I understand that for a connection to SUSE 10.1 from Windows Vista/7 that the client will have to be running SAMBA.

Once again, all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No, SAMBA is the server. Windows clients speak SMB/CIFS natively. 

How many users?

With 100 PCs, you should probably shell out for Windows Server. Just saying...


----------



## HorrorFreak (Apr 24, 2009)

Ahh, thankyou.

Yes, I agree with you, but some people are just all about linux.

100 clients, 100 users.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

When you say some people are all about linux, are you talking about you or your client here? Who wants linux... I would definitely look at a windows server environment as well with 100 clients running vista. 

If you're looking at one box, more hardware is better - but sometimes it's better to have a couple of lower end boxes. You still didn't specify what you're going to be running on this server - any databases? file host only other than DC?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I strongly recommend having more than one DC. If the DC goes down all your users are screwed.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

avisitor said:


> I strongly recommend having more than one DC. If the DC goes down all your users are screwed.


Agreed. And if you planning on running any sort of SQL database (QuickBooks Enterprise, CRM, etc) it will bring that server to it's knee's with that many users. You really need to scope out exactly what this network will do. Planning the server first and then deciding what it will run is putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## HorrorFreak (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your help and input. This is a scenario I'm working on. There are no specifics other than 100 clients running Windows Vista/7 connecting to one server running SUSE Linux 10.1.

I have a $5000 budget to purchase all of the server hardware/software including processor, mobo, SATA drives casing, etc.

It is this budget that is giving me grief as obviously it has to be able enough to support 100 users. I'm well aware that more than one domain controller would be needed but it is not listed in the scenario.

I just need a heads up on what sort of hardware I should be looking at and then explain how the server and clients relate to each other (SAMBA, SMB/CIFS). I'm a n00b, have pity, but this is what I'm studying and I'm finding it _very _interesting, I'm just a bit stuck with this at the moment.

Again, thanks for your time and patience.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Dell is practically giving away servers now. You could build a monster of a server and still have money left out of that $5k.

Again you need to know what the server will be doing. If it is going to be crunching numbers then you will need a beefier processor. If it is running a big database then SCSI hard drives in a RAID configuration. A little of both then spend some money on each part.


----------

